
With $15M, the Riveter plans to open 100 new female-focused co-working spaces - doppp
https://techcrunch.com/2018/12/11/with-15m-the-riveter-plans-to-open-100-new-female-focused-co-working-spaces/
======
ArtDev
All the coworking spaces I have worked from were about 50/50\. This seems like
a non-issue.

Women excel in some areas and men excel in others. Regardless, coworkering is
very cooed, in my experience.

I don't get it.

Edit: after rereading the article I conclude it is some kind of hypocritical
sexist absurdity. I do get it, but I do not like it.

